

Reminder: Peter Seibel is talking at the Justin.tv office on Thursday (Dec 13th, 12pm) - abstractbill
http://abstractstuff.livejournal.com/36717.html

======
brl
Me too, I'll be there

------
gibsonf1
Count me in :)

